# What does Planeria worms look like?



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

When cleaning the gravel in my 10gl guppy tank, the other day I sucked up hundreds of these teeny little white wiggely things that looked like string at first! I found some swimming in the water and climbing up the glass also. As I use a turkey baster for the 10gls, these was easily sucked up and disposed off. Are they the result of not cleaning my tank for three days , as I usually clean them every other day and maybe overfeeding the tank? *c/p* Any and all help is welcome! thanks , Cindy


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Google Planaria and you should find tons of photos. They might be another type of parasite, but I'm not too familiar with anything except planaria. I treated my tank with Fenbendazole (dog dewormer), I bought a box of Panacur C off of Amazon for $8 and dosed 0.5G (1 pack) which has 0.1G of fenbendazole in it as the active ingredient. This was based on threads I've read in the past on this and other forums on how to treat Planaria, which said 0.1 grams of fenbendazole per 10 gallons of tank water. Worked like magic, and my fish even ate some with no ill effects.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Planarians can lure. A little coarse mesh bag. (eg garlic) A little finely chopped meat. Overnight, it is hung inside. Planarians are nocturnal.
Up early, when it is still dark. A network underneath hold. If a fault they drop immediately.


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

They aren't planaira worms.  Think they are deitreus worms. I've sucked out a bunch more yesterday morn and then last nite, there wasn't very many last nite. I'm going to have to clean that tank every evening from now on or get a bigger filter! lol Which I want to asap!/No I need to asap!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Then I would remove the gravel, clean the tank with salt. (Or hot water) No poison!
Take them out before some buckets clear backwaters. Thus, the bacteria will get a majority.
The old gravel you can become dry. Later, you can use it again.
At the plant could be a bit, but mostly not.


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I've gotten 2-20gal tanks I'm going to put all of my guppys in I have 2-10s and a 5gal full of them! Now I've gotten some plants in the past few weeks and also a bunch of brownish/black dots of algae? Not sure what it is but im going to put the fish in this wknd and maybe the real plants? I'm afraid that it will just transfer over with the plants though? Any thoughts or ideas? Thanks if someone can help *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Might not even be planaria?
There are detris worms which are pretty common and NO trouble compared to planaria(which is a parasite).
What are these small white worms in my aquarium? – Fish Beginner; Information & Help


----------

